# Good lat exercises



## Island Roots (May 19, 2005)

What are some good exercises that really hit the lats?

 I targeted lats for the first time this week and I can tell I really need to work them more.  I did close-grip front lat pulldowns, v-bar pulldowns, and wide-grip front lat pulldowns.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (May 19, 2005)

take a look at this and this .

Both of these links take you to www.exrx.net


----------



## Doublebase (May 19, 2005)

O jeas what are these called.  Side DB rows?  When you have one foot on the floor, knee on the bench, hand flat on the bench and DB in the other hand.  Then you pull the DB up to side of chest (point of contraction).


----------



## GYM GURU (May 22, 2005)

Slow pull -ups are great !!! Once you have gotten the pull ups mastered, try weighted pullups. ALternate the speed. Some regular pull-ups & some slow with lots of stretching on the way down & squeezing once your at the top !


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2005)

Rowing movements are always the staple of my routine, lat pulldowns are dead last and about 3 sets total.


----------



## Todd_ (May 22, 2005)

simple scrip for u

pullups, pulldowns, rows, lat foam rolls


----------

